# no babies for jazz



## lemonaxis (Nov 17, 2007)

Some of you may know that my doe Jazz lost her first litter of Kits. She tried to move them and even acted aggressively. Cats were around at the time and none of us knew she was due to have babies.

After the loss, she began, I believe to grieve. She lost her appetite, hid behind the couch and sniffed arond as if looking for her nest.

She never really got the chance to properly nurse and clean her Kits as my cats had begun stalking the nest and this freaked out Jazz.

In my wisdom or huge lack of, rather!! I decided to mate Jazz with a lonely buck at the national park nearby. 

She was delighted to meet him and ever since then her mood has been picking up She has a plyfriend over every other day as I take my neighbours bun to my house to socialise her as Mallow just lost her companion too.

mallow and Jazz play well.

It is really hard to tell if Jazz will have more Kits.
If she does not I will spay her.

I paired her up with a buck for a few minutes because I did not want her to grieve, wanted her to have the proper chance to be a mum and in NZ at this time, there are no issues with over population of domestic rabbits. We are eliminating wild populations with the Calcifed virus but if Jazz have Kits the national park will take them so they already have homes. We would keep one as a companion for Jazz.

Have I been selfish? Wrong?
Please let me know what I can do to make sure Jazz has the best life possible!

Thank you...


Lisa

ps she is not shwing any signs of prenancy yet (2 weeks since her date with Bunny) and she is not eating more or even gaining weight so if I have made a bad decision then just maybe there will be no kits after all)

Feeling awful....


----------



## Leaf (Nov 17, 2007)

I think there was a big to-do on a rabbit mailing list about grieving rabbits, but it was mainly about bonding rabbits so I don't know how much would apply... that entire ordeal became somewhat heated anyway.

I don't know if you did - but if she were mine I probably would have had her vet checked to be on the safe side, not only right after she lost the kits, but a few weeks after as well.

I'm really glad you see that her mood is improving. As for selfish, I don't know - how much of your healing with time (over the loss) do you think contributes to what you see reflecting in her attitude?


How long has it been since the last litter? (sorry, I really cant remember) Depending on how much time has gone by, her just starting to eat and being more lively could be due to yet another change in hormones due to her body adjusting - and not necessarily her mindset being altered.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 17, 2007)

yep, Jazz has been vet checked

will write more when I am in a better frame of mind as right now just feel yuck!

not very confident once more with being a bunny mum and well I am going to try not worry too much because Jazz just came up and gave me bunny kisses....first time she has ever done that


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking back at when we started breeding we were so overcautious its kinda unbelievable . But all my buns are my babies first and foremost, When you arent used to it then you tend to see the worst in everything you see them do. In hindsight as long as you keep an eye on them and they are safe and secure let them get on with it. They know what they are doing.

Good luck i hope she is pregnant so she can prove to herself and you what a good mum she can be 

Oh and its not strange for them to mourn their babies i have some that have done that.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, I wanted aks you something. You said the national park would take them? Do they have some kind of a shelter or rescue there? 

She won't likely show any signs of pregnancy like you would think of. YOu won't be able to see any difference in her waistline. She might eat a little more, but that's about it. As a prey animal, rabbits can't get fat and waddling like other animals or people do, it would make them a target for predators. So in other words, she will probably keep you guessing until the day she has kits. Or until enough time has passed that you know she couldn't be pregnant, anyway.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ya know..... life isn't perfect. You do your best and hope things work out - even with your human kids. So don't stress it. *

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> yep, Jazz has been vet checked
> 
> will write more when I am in a better frame of mind as right now just feel yuck!
> 
> not very confident once more with being a bunny mum and well I am going to try not worry too much because Jazz just came up and gave me bunny kisses....first time she has ever done that


----------



## Pipp (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Jazz needs a companion, and you could use one too. I'd bring the buck home (but neuter him first!)  

And I'd keep ALL the kits (butspay and neuter the works). Youdefinitely wouldn'tbe contributing to an over-population that way. (I'm only against breeding when there's a chance the offspring, or the offspring's offspring,will end up in shelters or pet stores). 

EDIT: Just to clarify, my suggestion re: keeping all the kits relates way more to having multiple bunnies to love on than anything else, as per my reply to your 'confidence' thread. 

However, given Jazz's history, you're really going to have to keep a close eye on her.She may just not be cut out to be a mom, and the next littermay not fare better than the first, and that would be doubly tragic. 

Hope it allworks out. 



sas :hug1


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2007)

My response probably isn't going to be what you want to hear - but I ask that you hear me out - ok?

I must admit - I am a bit worried about Jazz. Let me share why.

First of all, she is a lop. From what I've read, lops and Netherland dwarfs frequently have stuck kits. I know my friend Lisa bred four holland lops for a litter last month and wound up with huge vet bills and no kits (all four does had issues). 

This is NOT to say that all lops have issues -and for all I know - mini lops might have an easier time than Hollands - I just don't know.

My biggest concern though is from your description of the buck in her blog - it sounded like he was bigger than she was. This is what concerns me - I try to use smaller bucks (even if my does are larger). 

Also - I have always been told that if you want more babies (to get them smaller sizes for easier delivery) the doe should be bred by the buck a couple of times at least. 

My other concern was for her age - as I was thinking she was 9 months old and I wasn't sure if she should be a bit older....but I don't raise that breed of rabbits.

WITH ALL THAT SAID....let's face it - what we're hoping for is an easy pregnancy with no problems at all for her. It could very well happen that she has a litter and things go great. The odds are good that could happen!

I wish maybe you'd posted here that you were thinking about breeding her (or asked a breeder for tips) simply so we could have suggested some things.

I know I have one doe here that I bred once this week. Then she started charging the buck and she couldn't be bred again. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until her due date (first time mama) wondering if she's going to have a fetal giant (because I'm horrible at palpating). I've seen fetal giants live....our doe Popcorn was one. But it can also cause complications at birth. But I found that even though I put her back in with the buck later to breed her again she kept charging him and wouldn't let him near her....so I have to go with the risk of knowing she only got bred once.

Can you share with us the date of the breeding so we can make sure to have someone keeping an eye on the forum for around her due date? I know with the holidays coming it is easy to get caught up in parties, etc. - and I think it would be great if we could know approx. when she is due.

Please understand one thing - I know what it is like to grieve. I know what it is like to make good-intentioned decisions which I later question. I'm not saying you did wrong. I just wanted to explain where some of us might have concerns. 

I'm sure she'll probably have a healthy litter with no stuck kits, etc. and she'll know what to do this time 'cause she'll have a place for her nest, etc.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in agreement with PIPP and I completely understand what peg is saying. 

I am just hopeful that Jazz does well.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay....thank you , thats all been very constructive. Thank you thank you

A few more facts might help me and you to help Jazz.
The Buck at the national park is an older buck, he is shaggy and very fluffy making him look huge but weight wise he would be only a little bigger than Jazz.

The date they were paired up was 2 weeks ago.

I had no wireless when I made this decision. I consulted THREE breeders and 2 vets and got a green light on all accounts. However RO would have been the best place.

I am also setting up a live feed visual in Jazz's cage so that we can simply look on my comp to see everything she is up to and may even get a chance to view the kindling. An quiet alarm will be rigged up to to go off every 20mins when she may be closer to her due date.

I may even pay for a home visit from a vet. Not sure.

In NZ where I live its not that easy to pick up another rabbit. We have one shelter an hour away and they don't always have rabbits. We have an online list of rabbits needing new homes but 9 times outta 10 they are pure breds from rabbitry's.

To find another companion for Jazz that would be suitable could take me months. Unless I went to a pet store. That I could do.

Jazz will have an ultrasound maybe, in the next few days to find out for sure what is going on...? Will check if thats a good idea.


and lastly I take full responsibility for making a completely inadequate decision and I am just grateful RO is still patient enough to give me advice.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought possibly you didn't have theoverpopulation of unwanted rabbits needing homes there. 

Glad to hear he's just a big old fuzzy guy and not so much HUGE as all that.

I think things are going to be ok. I'm really hoping (I don't know what makes this come to mind either) that she has like 2 kits and you can keep them both. 

I also hope she's not aggressive this time. I think if you make her someplace safe (the cats scared her and I think that's why she was being so nasty) and give her a nest box - maybe it will go better? I know momma bunnies will kill their kits to save them from being killed by a predator.

(will she be inside or what? I might have missed that part)

So, we'll see how things are going in about 2 weeks I guess!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2007)

If weight wise he wasn't that much bigger.....that makes me feel better - MUCH better.

Shaggyness is fine. I was afraid of bone structure being much larger..

Peg


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 17, 2007)

I bags a baby .


----------



## grumpybabies (Nov 24, 2007)

I totally understand why you re-bred her, i think it was partly for you and partly for her, but i think it would be best if you keep all of the kits, so she can have lifelong company, otherwise she may grieve in a similar way for the babies she brought up and had taken away. 

Can you explain better what a national park means, to us that don't live in NZ, because in the UK, a national park is just fields and fields of land, and i just picture you taking jazz, and sitting in the middle of a field waiting for a wild rabbit to sniff your sexy rabbit lol. I just wonder as you said you would give the babies to them.


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 24, 2007)

*grumpybabies wrote: *


> Can you explain better what a national park means, to us that don't live in NZ, because in the UK, a national park is just fields and fields of land, and i just picture you taking jazz, and sitting in the middle of a field waiting for a wild rabbit to sniff your sexy rabbit lol. I just wonder as you said you would give the babies to them.



I was thinking the same thing! In the US a national park is usually open field or forest, and I was picturing Lemon coaxing this other bunny over to Jazz out in the middle of nowhere!

One thing we have noticed about our moms when they are pregnant is that in the last few days, we find them lying on their sides kind of stretched out a lot, especially when the weather is warmer, which I think it is now in NZ?? But if you keep her in the house, she may not be that warm. Anyway, other than that, we never can tell until the nest appears. I just encourage you to give her some safe, private space this time so she has the best chance at doing a good job. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL Omg so cute!!

Here a national park is as lot of open space but it is managed by a group of rangers and their primary job is to preserve wildlife like the bird population and keep away as many stoats and possums as possible. Some Parks have large fields of sheep too and these are working farms, again managed by the rangers. A few parks also keep pigs, chickens and rabbits. These are housed in large open plan cages (usually) and kept as pets to attract families etc. The rangers have a good knowledge of their pets and provide full care for them.
However I am SUPER lucky in that the National park near me lets me clean out the rabbit cage and provide fresh hay etc. Otherwise they do the rest. So Jazz met up with Bunny at this park but well it seems as if there will be no kits as Jazz weighs exactly the same, is not eating anymore and also is not in any way acting differently.

If there were going to be kits then of course I would keep them and depending on how many there were, would offer the park one or two of them, again depediing on their gender.

By the way Jazz is very well, she had a vet check up recently and palated too for signs of pregnancy.
Although she is in excellent health, apparently she could do with a few extra grams!
She is always in range of fresh food so I will put it down to the weather. Its so hot here, so she drinks alot.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad Jazz is doing well 

How are all of you? I hope the weather cools a bit for you.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2007)

Just checking on Jazz and bumping to see if we can get her due date?

Peg


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 29, 2007)

Jazz is not likely to be having kits as vet gently palpated her a while ago and although nothing is certain, I am relieved if she does not because of my lack of experience and concern for Jazz.

She will be 28 days along on Monday IF she is due.
I have a nest box ready, am giving her extra food and have nesting hay lying around. My cats have a kennel outside so they are not welcome inside for a while. They need to stay away from Jazz so she is not spooked.

I have a sick baby at the moment and am only just handling that so hopefully all will be back to normal by Monday and I can look for signs of a possible litter.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok - I'll be keeping an eye on the thread just in case she does have babies.

Hope all goes well with your little one!

Peg


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 2, 2007)

well its time!!



over the last few days, Jazz has been driving me nuts with the noise shehas been making at night. She has been shuffling things around, pushing objects across the floor and tearing up any material or paper she finds. Shehas been digging and scratching away like a little mad thing.

Now if you recall, I had her at the vets and after a quick physical, it seemed we were not to expect any kits. Jazz has since put on a bit moreweight and with her behaviour, I am assuming that there is a possibility there will be babies.

Jazz has been friendly and happy and eating lots and drinking well too. Tomorrow she will be 28 days along if she is expecting.
She is normally a house bun with no particular place that she rests in, althouh she has an open hutch she prefers to snuggle up in her favourite corner for naps and most of her nights. So the challenge was to find a place for her to feel comfortable in to have her litter.

I moved her hutch out of traffic and set in up behind my bookcase under an overhang that is secluded and hard to get to if you are not a sleek bunny.

She LOVES it. Her levels of agitation have completely vanished. The cage door is left open and all she wants to do is relax in her new little hidey hole!

I padded the shelter bit of the little hutch with newspaper and loads of fresh bedding hay. While I was setting this all up, Jazz seemed to know exactly what was going on, she kept nuzzling my feet while I spoke to her and was so cute! She inspected her new home every step of the way.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, it is great that if she's pregnant she's giving you some signs and a warning so you can be prepared.

We'll be here with you through this...

Peg


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I am not sure what other signs there are but Jazz is rubbing her face against everything, as if she is marking her territory?

She is quite peaceful and if she is not expecting kits then she is probably wondering what all the fuss is about.

How many does kinder on the 28th day I wonder? Is day 29/30/31 more likely?
It will be at night do doubt,her new nesting hutch is at the bottom of my bed but still a couple of metres away so I do not disturb her too much. 

Whatever happens, we are as prepard as we can be at this time. The vet is aware that there MAY be a litter on the way.

Are there ANY other signs I wonder. I mean if poop was anything to go by then somethingn is defiantely up!!!!! There is enough bun poop around for 3 buns here!! Jazz is pooping everywhere, not just in her litter box which is kinda strange.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 2, 2007)

The majority of my does kindle on day 31, especially the smaller Mini Rex. (You can almost set a clock by them!) The Flemish Giants go between 31 and 33 days. Some of my girls get quiet and content, some get aggressive and protective. All's you can do is wait and see... 

Good Job giving her a quiet place to be. 

* I have a nest box ready, am giving her extra food *
Do not over feed her too much. Give her only slightly more than the regular portions of food from now through the first 2 days after kindling. You want her milk to come in gradually, not in a flood, and it should increase as demand increases(as the babies nurse).


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had 3 litters, all on day 31, it doesn't sound like there's something going on in her! Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 2, 2007)

Unfortunately I have had to start doing a major clean up in the house. As we have all been sick for a while, it is way overdue and with the Christmas Holidays coming up, I just could no longer live with the kitchen being in a state.

I hope this does not unsettle Jazz. Although she seems to love all the boxes and toys everywhere. We are gettign rid of loads of books and toys and she is frolicking around like a happy toddler in all the mess. The job will take most of the week and while I am prepared to stop as upstairs is her home, she DOES seem very curious and enlivened by the goings on.

She is right now darting around the place, binkies and even slows down for tiny kisses on my feet. She started doing that a couple of weeks ago and its really cute. I hand feed her sometimes but she is not a very affectionate or cuddly rabbit. Which is fine, its just I miss BK because he was so cuddly. He loved his cuddles.

Anyway Jazz has settled into her hutch now and all is quiet again. Man she is a NOISY rabbit.
Just full of it. She hardly ever stay squiet at night and even jumps from great heights which scares the hell out of me. ts hard to know what to do when she will jump a metre to get up onto the kitchen table!!!!

I am so worried for her safety. She even tries to scale the benches and they are 1.3 metres high!
She is horribly curious and mischieveous and I wory that if she is pregnant that she could be harming her babies will all her activity.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome! You have entered [RO Rabbit Chat] at 10:44 am
[RO Rabbit Chat]: lemonaxis has entered at 10:44 am
[lemonaxis] 10:47 am: If there is someone in here soon, I thought I might ask about my possibly pregnant bun Jazz at the 28 day mark. Today she 
jumped off the kitchen table and that would be about 1.2metres at the angle she jumped. The floor is softer varnished wood and she seems okay of 
course...munching some salad and seems happy. Could she have harmed her kits?
[lemonaxis] 10:49 am: might have to go soon...am hot and baby awake soon and need to cage Jazz for a bit so I can get a break form the noise! 
[lemonaxis] 10:50 am: not sure if anyone will be able to read my messages as will be offline soonish....thats okay as I willl post them too


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 2, 2007)

My pregnant french lop was free in the garden until the last week of her pregnancy, and she ran and binkied like she wasn't pregnant, so she prob is ok, unless she gets it wrong and falls. Is there any way of restricting her jumping at all? I would personally if at all possible, but i know it is hard!


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 2, 2007)

She's in her cage, rattling the bars as she is not used to being locked up but right now I am heading out and can't risk an injury. She is being so silly.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally, i would let Jazz out, as she's just going to get stressed out being cooped up indoors. I know you dont want her to hurt herself, but letting her get out and have a run, she can chill out and she will be less stressed. I let my doe out during the day, even up to the night she had them. She seemed thankful for the excersise and when she got back in her hutch, she could just lie down and chill.

I would suggest letting her out, but keep an eye on her and if she jumps up somewhere, pick her up and put her back on the floor. Even an hour or so will do her good, and let her stretch out for a bit.

The fact that she is rattling the bars means that she isnt happy, so when you have time, let her out. She'll love you even more for it! 

Hope everything goes well with her!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 2, 2007)

If she's at day 28....she's probably 3 days away from delivery as most does deliver on day 31....

why lock her up? She will know what she can and can't handle...

Peg*

lemonaxis wrote: *


> She's in her cage, rattling the bars as she is not used to being locked up but right now I am heading out and can't risk an injury. She is being so silly.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah she lasted 5 mins in her cage...lol I just hardly ever lock them up and she hates it but right when I did I was moving a heavy shelf and was glad to have her safely away. 
Her whole area is now freshly laid out, clean, secure and quiet. She looks happy


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest locking her up or really changing her normal routine much. If she feels good enough to run around like normal, then everything is fine. If she is pregant, she has made it this far and most likely will be fine. After all, wild rabbits don't change their activity level, they can't if they want to eat. Just keep an eye out, and let her go about her business. Most likely if she has kits, she will have them during the night or early am. They like the dark and the quiet for having babies, when no one is around.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 3, 2007)

This is all seeming very wrong. I was just on a website about the difficulties raising/breeding rabbits and my confidence and assurity is at a low.

Why is it constantly mentioned that pregnany/birth/lactation is so especially hard on rabbits?
Are rabbits so fragile that even this natural process puts them at such risk? Is it the breeding of them into specialised breeds that produces such possible difficultes and of course the age old question , why breed?

Well I guess I defiantely do not see myself as a breeder but soon I MAY have a litter to care for and help Jazz care for. Its a daunting task and frankly I am in two minds...one is that the responsibility is mine, I did this and if she has babies it will be exciting and challenging. I have the stomach for it and can do it but if she does not have babies I will be ever so relieved, will get her fixed and try rescue a little friend for her, neuter him and go from there.

I read this link : http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/care/breedingrabbits.asp and of course its excellently written and very true.

I am up for the task and cannot live in doubt and regret, after all I thought it was best for Jazz to have a litter.
I am mindful of my mistakes and this will hopefully not be one of them.

In my defense I have homes for all the litter, am prepared for the difficulties of rasing a litter and have a rabbit savvy vet at hand.

I am so swamped in my own personal life.
My baby is 9months old and still has colic! Its horrible for her and there is not much that can be done. She is adorable and also there is my older two children, the lights of my life. I AM a dedicated bunny owner but since I lost BK, I am so saddened. Its only fair to Jazz that I try my best to be a good Bun Mum for her but ultimately I may be letting her down.

Worried (normal) and trying to see the light side, which is of course that all is well and most likely will continue to be.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2007)

It'll be ok, really. I think that the bad things can and do happen, but not to let them bog you down with worry. To be honest, I'd be much more scared of a cat or dog giving birth than a rabbit, I've seen far more go wrong with them than any rabbit birth. I've seen birds get stuck eggs and that was awefull. I've had two rabbit births from an older bunny that hadn't had babies before, and had a bad previous life and she was fine.

Whatever happens you know you've always done your best for Jazz and that's all you can ask of yourself.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Michelle, I know its all going to be okay, just a got a case of the guilts as technically this is a casual breeding of a pet and totally unnecessary!
Much to learn ...much to learn!:?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 3, 2007)

Stop beating yourself up and wait to see what happens. What's done is done, you can't take it back...

The VAST majority of rabbit kindles go without a hitch. And that's what you have to keep telling yourself. You've gotten lots of very good information, now you just need to be prepared to deal with anything that comes up.

Keep the vets number handy (and let the vet know you may call/come in if anything develops). Most kindles take place at night or early AM. Most does don't make any sounds or let you know what's going on. If you do see her in the box, don't disturb her. She will hop out when she is done and start cleaning herself. Give her a few minutes (10-15 minutes is good) to make sure she is done. Then you can lift the nest box out and check the babies. 

You need to stay calm, especially around her. She can sense your stress and that will transfer to her, and she won't know why... 

If she doesn't deliver by Saturday, remove the nestbox and nesting materials. The breeding didn't "take", time to move on to plan 2.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 3, 2007)

yep all army ready

You have been a huge support! All of you , thank you.
I am actually just fine, I just need to relax, but Jazz means so much to me:biggrin2:
Its funny today and over the last few days she really has started bonding with me.
Its terribly cute.

She used to simply walk around sniffing the floor if her pellets had run out, now she comes up and pushes her bowl into my foot.
So cute.

The main thing at the moment is that she seems so tranquil and even happy to be petted a lot. 

I AM being practical here too even though I have my moments of OMG...I mean if there are babies then there are babies! Its what is meant to be for now. Luckily I end up sleeping about 4 hours a night with a colicky baby so I will be around a lot to make sure Jazz is okay.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 4, 2007)

ooo0000ooo countdown time, will she or won't she.
I must confess I have been horribly emotional over BK today because every time I see Jazz I think of him. This grief is very hard and sometimes out of no where I find myself crying for him.

Poor BK.
I love you BK, I know Jazz is well loved, and that you are looking out for her. Good little man!


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 4, 2007)

I so sympathize with you, Lemon! My third baby woke up 5 or 6 times a night until she was almost 18 months old, and I still had the other two to care for, one of whom I called my "rooster" because he came to my bed at 5:00 am like clockwork every day. I was never soexhausted in my life!

Fortunately, rabbits are a whole lot easier than human babies! And despite your previous experience with Jazz, I think you are much better prepared this time, and you should expect a much better outcome. Really, we've had 5 litters with our rabbits, and it amazes me how nature just takes care of everything! Try to relax and just trust your bunny and her instincts.

By the way, we have a pair of neutered rabbits living together ( a boy and a girl). They are siblings, but not from the same litter, and they could not be happier together. Our rabbits live outside, and even when it is 100 degrees, they are snuggled up together! They are adorable! I don't know what will happen when we lose one of them - the other will probably die of a broken heart!

We'll all wait anxiously to hear your news. Tomorrow, isn't it? :goodluck


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Morning!!!! Any news???? ray:

:waiting: Patiently waiting to hear how Jazzy is doing... (OK, *NOT* so patiently...)

Please give us an update! :shock:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2007)

Lisa went to bed, a couple of hours ago there was no news nor signs of babies. Maybe there will be some news when she gets up


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2007)

Sleep is important! Glad she's getting some rest. (We can certainly wait for any news...)


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 5, 2007)

Well Jazz is still runing around and collecting things and pushings things around, she is quite active this morning, its 5am ish. She has been thumping A LOT!
There are no babies of course , yet as if there were I would be beside myself.
Its 30 and a half days and will be 31 this evening.

I am so glad I am not the only impatient one...whats going on JAZZ...we all want to know.
Only been offline for a few hours as I wanted to share any news asap but so far its all quiet at my house..well I say quiet, Jazz is thumping again!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 6, 2007)

Jazz is not pulling fur, does this mean there will be no kits?:?
She is resting a lot but no sign of anything else at all. I wonder if she will hang on for another couple of days or just not be pregnant. Tonight makes it day 31 and its nearly 9pm here. She isn't even hanging around the nest I built and is not carrying anything into it.
Judging by Ms Binky's pregnant doe, Jazz is worlds away from acting like she will kindle soon...but you never know. She has been thumping an awful lot and pushing items around and eating with a healthy appetite, she has a very firm abdomen and I quite fancied there might be the outline of kits in there but even with the gentlest of touchs, I really am inexperienced and its not necessary anyway.

If there are no babies, Jazzy will be spayed after Christmas


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2007)

All does are different. Sandy only pulled fur when she was having contractions but made a nest a few days before, Boofa did the whole lot about a week before, Oz did nothing until she was in labour and then built a huge nest in a stupid place. So try not to worry.

My buns generally seem to be lethargic in the day or so before they kindle, maybestoring energy?

Mine have gone to 33 days before, so it is possible she is waiting. Just try to relax and see what happens 

Also, it might be that she won't go near the nest because she doesn't want to draw predators, which is what they would do in the wild, so I don't think that's too unusual.


----------



## Jenson (Dec 6, 2007)

This is getting exciting! 

I agree with Flashy, just have to wait and see! My last litter arrived a day or two early, and one of my English does would always kindle on day 33. Sometimes they'll build a nest from two weeks, and I've had one that would only make the nest after she'd delivered the kits. But she was a lazy one. 

Fingers crossed for Jazz if she is having little ones!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Jenson wrote: *


> I've had one that would only make the nest after she'd delivered the kits. But she was a lazy one.


Ha ha, that's likean 'I can't think of any other reasons to not build this nest now' attitude, lol. How sweet


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 10, 2007)

jazz? babies? ARGH.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Lazy and bunny don't seem to be right together for any of mine!

I'm just happy that Jazz is healthy and happy too! We love her


----------

